# made a bike repair stand



## Ecurb (Mar 1, 2016)

This was a simple project but still fun to build. I'd like to do more fine work but I really wanted a stand.


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

Liked and Subscribed!


----------



## Ecurb (Mar 1, 2016)

B&O Craftsman said:


> Liked and Subscribed!


cool thanks man


----------

